# stumped



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

ok so i had a fule injector go out on my car. after replacing it with one from a junkyard it ran great for a day. then blap. car just wont start. getting spark and the injector i changed keeps flooding. i took it out again and i noticed the bottom oring was ripped. so i replaced it and put it back in. still nothing. iv been through a few injectors and everything. keeps flooding. and car wont even fire. so i need ideas please. i miss my car


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So, you're concentrating on injectors...
What about the rest of the engine? Distributor? Rotor? Plugs? Wires? Etc...


----------



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

well i check all my wires and stuff to see if im getting spark and what not. im thinking it might be some kinda a sensor. keeping the car from doing somthing idk.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And did you get spark?
How about telling us exactly what you've done thus far to isolate and/or resolve the problem so we can quit playing this guessing game eh?


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

> the injector i changed keeps flooding. i took it out again and i noticed the bottom oring was ripped. so i replaced it and put it back in. still nothing. iv been through a few injectors and everything. keeps flooding.


IMO you need to start here - if you manage to mangle injector o-rings once then its time to remove and check again - any rip/tear on those will flood the poor thing immediately...................... especially since "it ran fine for a day".


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno 'bout that...
Isn't that bottom o-ring just a seal between the injector and the rail? One that keeps out crudlies and prevents vacuum leaks? If that o-ring ripped, 'bout the only thing I can see happening would be a good vacuum leak, or maybe none at all depending on how bad it was tore up...


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

That seal keeps rail fuel pressure from squirting right into the inlet ................... guess its possible that I remember wrong since its been a long time since I last held a Sentra's rail in my own hands, but that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

suede said:


> the injector i changed keeps flooding. i took it out again and i noticed the bottom oring was ripped. so i replaced it and put it back in. still nothing. iv been through a few injectors and everything. keeps flooding.(


LVR is right. The bottom injector O-ring seals off any fuel entering the intake manifold from the fuel rail. 

Buying used injectors from a junk yard is not a good thing to do; the O-ring seals may be damaged, the electrical coil may be open or the resistance way out of spec or they leak.

When installing an injector, lightly lubricate both O-rings, then push the injector straight in. Do not twist the injector back and forth.


----------



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

its probly the seals then. but new injectors are like $80. its crazy. butttt even if the one injector has a bad seal it would still run the other three cylinders right? im just so lost, iv never had this much trouble diagnosing a problem. and the fuel injector didnt wana go in right. it was like it was getting stuck on the bottom oring. so i tryed to get it down as much as possable and put the cap on it. its probly not the smartest thing to do but i was frustated.lol


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

It may run on 3/4 cylinders but the inlet will eventually (read pretty quickly) get totally soaked/flooded ...................... as I said start here and do this right - there really is not much anybody can do to help


----------



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

i just had a thought. its the first injector in line. if its inproperly installed will it just flood that cylender and keep fuel from getting to the other 3?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

LvR. said:


> That seal keeps rail fuel pressure from squirting right into the inlet ................... guess its possible that I remember wrong since its been a long time since I last held a Sentra's rail in my own hands, but that's my story and I am sticking to it.


Ah! I stand corrected.
(it happens..  )


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

suede said:


> i just had a thought. its the first injector in line. if its inproperly installed will it just flood that cylender and keep fuel from getting to the other 3?


Not likely. That much fuel would not only flood the engine, but it would *FLOOD* the engine, as in fill the crankcase with fuel.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

suede said:


> i just had a thought. its the first injector in line. if its inproperly installed will it just flood that cylender and keep fuel from getting to the other 3?


Possibly, but depending on the severity of the o-ring leak (if there actually is one) you can flood the whole inlet and thus all cylinders


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If that injector had a major leak, then the cylinder would probably end up with hydrostatic lock which would prevent the engine from turning. Any type of injector leak will eventually dilute the engine oil with gas that will ruin the rod/main bearings and rings.


----------



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

yea it only fills up the one cylender with gas. but it still wont fire


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A cylinder full of gas is NOT going to fire...
Fuel, Heat, Air...in the right proportion.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

> yea it only fills up the one cylender with gas. but it still wont fire


Ugh ..................... get with the damn program man.

What is it that you refuse to understand? .................... why don't you start doing things iso coming back here posting useless info. Its been said before - go back and read again - fix the darn seals before you do/say anything else.


----------



## suede (Nov 29, 2011)

LvR. said:


> Ugh ..................... get with the damn program man.
> 
> What is it that you refuse to understand? .................... why don't you start doing things iso coming back here posting useless info. Its been said before - go back and read again - fix the darn seals before you do/say anything else.


i got that. i just dont wana go out there and waste my time if anyone has any advice. im just trying to figure out as much as possable befor i get off my lazy ass and do somthing again.


----------

